# -phile: φιλέλληνας, φιλ-κύπριος?



## kevin98230

Γεια σας παιδια,

Αναρώτιεμαι οτι πως λεμε "-phile" στα ελληινκά; 

Ξέρω οτι "grecophile" = φιλέλληνας/φιλέλλην, αλλά υπάρχει λέξη για αλλες χωρες; 
Ειδικά ηθελα να ξερω πως λεμε "κυπριος - phile", ισως "φιλ-κύπριος";

Σας ευχαριστώ,
Κλεάνθης


----------



## cougr

kevin98230 said:


> Ειδικά ηθελα να ξερω πως λεμε "κυπριος - phile", ισως "φιλ-κύπριος";
> 
> Κλεάνθης



Γεια σου Κλεάνθη, το "Cypriot-phile" στα ελληνικά αποδίδεται ως  "φιλοκύπριος".


----------



## kevin98230

Σ'ευχαριστώ!!! cougr


----------



## cougr

kevin98230 said:


> Σ'ευχαριστώ!!! cougr



My pleasure.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Just a note. "-o-" is your friend when it comes to connecting words.
(sometimes is dropped, some time the words already contain an -o- but let's not get in details)


----------



## kevin98230

Thank you Δημήτρη! It's a very useful tip, I didn't know that.


----------



## spyroware

The epenthetic o is a good rule of thumb, but it isn't universal.  Many compound words can have -ι- too, and there are the odd exceptions too.

BTW Dimitri, I believe you missed the dakuten in the first kana character in your sig


----------



## Δημήτρης

spyroware said:


> The epenthetic o is a good rule of thumb, but it isn't universal.  Many compound words can have -ι- too, and there are the odd exceptions too.
> 
> BTW Dimitri, I believe you missed the dakuten in the first kana character in your sig



It's indeed not universal. Let's not forget the recent trend of "enotiko", the conntecting dash or whatever it translates to.

BTW 濁点はちゃんとあるだろー！？ Νομίζω σωστά το γράφω. Έχει dakuten το "Te".


----------

